# Temperature



## AD_AM (12 Oct 2018)

I'm thinking of starting my first aquascape (and first tank of any kind).

Ive done a bit of research so far, but I'm still a little confused about water temperature and tropical/cold water fish.

From what I can tell, the ideal temp for plants is 24-28 degrees, so do most aquascapes have tropical fish? A bit confused as most AS I've seen use rainbow fish which are cold water.

Thanks


----------



## david watson (15 Oct 2018)

It really depends on what plants and fish you are going to keep. If you do some research on what you will keep you might identify that some may not suit others and as such you will need to adapt your stocking list until it suits what your after. 

There is no ideal temp to suit all tanks

Hope this helps.
Dave


----------



## AD_AM (15 Oct 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (28 Oct 2018)

Do most plants need tropical temperatures to grow well?


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2018)

On  recent visit to Green Aqua I was quite surprised to find they have all their tanks at 22 degrees, all their tanks looked amazing IMO very hard to find any algae at all


----------



## ian_m (28 Oct 2018)

One advantage of lower temp is solubility of CO2 increases, but offset by the growth of plants being slower.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Oct 2018)

Always keep mine at 22 unless have specific warmer water fish. Less evaporation, better co2, less algae ......

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (28 Oct 2018)

Have tried to keep my 500l at 22 degrees but even with the heaters off it creeps up to 23-24 degrees. Left the glass covers off last night after WC and it was the first time it was at 22, surprising how much heat the covers hold in plus less heat loss with evaporation as well OFC.
'Winter is coming' so 22 should be possible as feeling much cooler in the house at night last few days


----------

